# Metro Alliance



## Jacob Hawkes

Good luck folks.


----------



## Kevinismybrother

Any info on the setups yet?

Jacob- are you working or watching today?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Open is an indented triple. Right bird thrown left to right & retired into a layout blind. Middle bird thrown right to left & retired in a turkey blind behind a tree. Flyer thrown right to left.

Qual is a standout triple with the left gun thrown right to left on a levee, middle thrown left to right, & the flyer thrown right to left out of the test.


----------



## Kevinismybrother

any info at all yet?


----------



## Jiggy

Qual to fourth tomorrow:
1,2,5,7,11,14,19,20,21,26,29


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Callbacks to The 2nd in The Open. 

2, 5-7, 9-11, 16, 20, 24, 25, 27, 31-33, 36-38, 41-43, 45, 46, 48-53, 55, 56, 59, 61, 62, 65, 67, 68, 70, 71, & 73.*


----------



## Angie B

Callbacks to the second in the open. 2 5 6 7 9 10 11 16 20 24 25 27 31 32 33 36 37 38 41 42 43 45 46 48 49 50 51 52 53 55 56 59 61 62 65 67 68 70 71 73 '


----------



## Eric Fryer

Jiggy said:


> Qual to fourth tomorrow:
> 1,2,5,7,11,14,19,20,21,26,29


Good luck Libby and Zink!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Double blind in The Open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Open Callbacks to The Waterblind.

2, 5, 6, 10, 20, 24, 25, 27, 31, 32, 38, 41-43, 45, 46, 48-51, 53, 55, 56, 59, 62, 65, 67, 71, 73


----------



## Ron in Portland

Any news on the Derby?

Thanks.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

10 dogs back to the derby 4th tomorrow. Lots of good derby dogs


----------



## capflyfish

What numbers?


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

3
4
5
6
7
9
11
12
15
17


----------



## Huff

Anyone have the qual results?

Russell


----------



## christinaA

Qual
1 - #26 Hollywood/Avant
2 - #14 Onyx/Scheig
3 - #5 Rocco/Edwards
4 - #1 Player/Anderson
RJ - #2 Paris/Blythe

Jams - 7,11,19,20,21,29


----------



## Huff

Great job Christina! 

Russell


----------



## John Robinson

That's my buddy Player!


----------



## capflyfish

Great job Chris and Player!! David


----------



## christinaA

Derby
1st - Trap/Toberny
2nd - Abbey/Wright
3rd - Teddy/J. Caire
4th - Visa/Farmer
RJ - Indy/S. Caire
Jams - 3, 5, 6, 7, 15

Congrats to all!

Something like 15 back to the AM water marks.


----------



## capflyfish

Any info on who's back for the fourth of the open?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I left after Callbacks to The WB yesterday. Whenever I find out the results I'll post them. 

Way to go Tia pups & Visa. Congrats Mr. John & Suzan on the derby ribbons.


----------



## bfarmer

christinaA said:


> Derby
> 1st - Trap/Toberny
> 2nd - Abbey/Wright
> 3rd - Teddy/J. Caire
> 4th - Visa/Farmer
> RJ - Indy/S. Caire
> Jams - 3, 5, 6, 7, 15
> 
> Congrats to all!
> 
> Something like 15 back to the AM water marks.


Congrats to all the derby Placements!! Big congrats to Trap and Trevor on the Blue!
Bobby


----------



## capflyfish

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I left after Callbacks to The WB yesterday. Whenever I find out the results I'll post them.
> 
> Way to go Tia pups & Visa. Congrats Mr. John & Suzan on the derby ribbons.


Thanks. I had two back to the WB and am anxious to see if either finished.


----------



## Jiggy

open to fourth. Great quad. 

More handles then dogs doing it. 

2,5,10,24,27,38,42,43,45,48-51,53,65,71,73


----------



## DaveHare

Congrats to Abbey, Marcy Wright and the owner's of Abbey, Don& Kathy Fregelette on their 2nd place finish in the derby great job Horsetooth Retrievers!
Dave Hare


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Congratulations, Trevor!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Brandon Bromley

Way to go Trevor and Trap with the Derby WIN! Congrats to all who placed and finished.


----------



## Tom Watson

OPEN PLACEMENTS:

1st Farmer/Thompson Dottie (completes FC)
2nd Boley ???
3rd Farmer/Knoblauch Marley
4th Bickley Manny (I think)

Congratulations to all that finished and placed.

Roll on Team Vinwood! 6 Open wins in a row with 4 Amateur wins as well.


----------



## christinaA

AMateur

1st - Pearl/Caire
2nd - Peanut/Mize
3rd - Rylee/McCartney
4th - Tia/Caire
RJ - Emmitt/McKnight

Jams - 17,25,39,42,46,48,54

Open 2nd went to Rainey/Boley
Open Jams 2,65,73,24,27,50,49,51

Congrats to all!

Thanks to all the workers, judges, and participants.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Dottie AKA "Dottie Dottie" on your FC & Marley. Congrats Mr. Danny on another good weekend. He turned 61 (Not 70 :razz::razz: .) Friday with birthday cake & song. 

Way to go Pearl/Mr. John on The AM win, T T T Tia/Mrs. Suzan, & Emmitt/Mr. Bill. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished!!!!


----------



## Tom Watson

Congratlations to my good friends the Caires for John's Am win and Suzan's Am 4th as well as John's Derby 3rd and Suzan's Derby RJ. Great weekend!


----------



## TonyRodgz

Tom Watson said:


> OPEN PLACEMENTS:
> 
> 1st Farmer/Thompson Dottie (completes FC)
> 2nd Boley ???
> 3rd Farmer/Knoblauch Marley
> 4th Bickley Manny (I think)
> 
> Congratulations to all that finished and placed.
> 
> Roll on Team Vinwood! 6 Open wins in a row with 4 Amateur wins as well.


X2. Superb


----------



## Angie B

Tom Watson said:


> Congratlations to my good friends the Caires for John's Am win and Suzan's Am 4th as well as John's Derby 3rd and Suzan's Derby RJ. Great weekend!



Very Nice!! I couldn't agree more...

Angie


----------



## Mike W.

Way to go Boles on the Open 2nd.

Danny Farmer is on an incredible roll. 6 consecutive wins with 6 different dogs. Very well done Mr. Farmer.


----------



## Angie B

Tom Watson said:


> OPEN PLACEMENTS:
> 
> 1st Farmer/Thompson Dottie (completes FC)
> 2nd Boley ???
> 3rd Farmer/Knoblauch Marley
> 4th Bickley Manny (I think)
> 
> Congratulations to all that finished and placed.
> 
> Roll on Team Vinwood! 6 Open wins in a row with 4 Amateur wins as well.


A very, very nice Open!! Great tests that served up a lot of answers. The judges were in the drivers seat the whole time.

Congratulations to Vinwood whose dogs were clearly dialed in this weekend. Another big Whooopp for my good friend Mike Boley on his second and to Dr Ed and Robby Bickley for there fine showing. Mighty nice weekend for the Am's in this open!!!

Angie


----------



## drbobsd

Oh wow good job team Mize and Peanut on your Amat 2nd! I saw him smack the 1rst series and I hoped it would continue. 

Congrats to rest of finishers.


----------



## Pete Marcellus

bfarmer said:


> Congrats to all the derby Placements!! Big congrats to Trap and Trevor on the Blue!
> Bobby


Ditto and an even bigger THANKS to Trevor for stepping up and helping out with setup and takedown (last weekend too), making our job a whole lot easier. You are true blue all the way through.

Pete


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations Chuck & Marjie on the 2nd in the Amt with Peanut!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Congratulations to Trevor and Trap with the Derby win. That's 1st, 3rd, and 4th in the last three or so Derbies. Trap is out of FC Mak's Convince Me Connie owned by Bobby Farmer.

Linas


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

I was able to come and watch the derby and was impressed. The judges kept setting up tough test and even made a comment that the dogs will earn there derby points. Only been to a few derbies but these were the tightest gun stations I have seen and def one of the best group of derby dogs as a whole. Congratulations to those that finished


----------



## Angie B

Yes,,, Congrats Trevor!!! Good on you!

Angie


----------



## Mike W.

JustinRobertTaylor,

You sure you aren't Trevor? You guys have the same posting style, and it's a strange coincidence that you joined on 3-22-12, the exact same day of "FowlHunter" last post.

Interesting.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

Never met anyone named foul hunter. Met a couple of people this weekend at the trial but I would have recognized someone saying foul hunter. I did see all of the dogs that ran dogs in the Derby and some people who ran the Amateur.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congrats to all!! Way to go Marcy, Trevor, Mike, Robby et all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## ErinsEdge

junfan68 said:


> JustinRobertTaylor,
> 
> You sure you aren't Trevor? You guys have the same posting style, and it's a strange coincidence that you joined on 3-22-12, the exact same day of "FowlHunter" last post.
> 
> Interesting.


Kind of sounds like um was it, Kevin James?


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

No,No,No. I just did a search and I'm not getting involved in any of that craziness. My Name is Justin and I plan to visit the North Texas competition next and will be more than happy to meet anyone in person.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That makes her FC AFC Pearl. Congrats on the 3 new letters Mr. John.


----------



## EdA

Congratulations to all of the Kweezy babies, 3 littermates in the last series of the Open, also 2 littermates in the last series of the Amateur, great going Dot and Pearl (appropriately named as she is the gem of that litter).


----------



## Vic Batton

Outstanding Danny and Team Vinwood!!


----------



## ErinsEdge

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> No,No,No. I just did a search and I'm not getting involved in any of that craziness. My Name is Justin and I plan to visit the North Texas competition next and will be more than happy to meet anyone in person.


It's pretty obvious-you're not fooling too many people.


----------



## JustinRobertTaylor

Y'all know what, this board can go to hell because y'all are clueless to whom I am. I was told this weekend that this board tries to run new people off and y'all have succeeded. Some of you should take a class in tact fullness. Feel free to delete my acct just like I asked you to this morning Mr akinson


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> Congratulations to all of the Kweezy babies, 3 littermates in the last series of the Open, also 2 littermates in the last series of the Amateur, great going Dot and Pearl (appropriately named as she is the gem of that litter).


Awesome.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> Y'all know what, this board can go to hell because y'all are clueless to whom I am. I was told this weekend that this board tries to run new people off and y'all have succeeded. Some of you should take a class in tact fullness. Feel free to delete my acct just like I asked you to this morning Mr akinson


Yeah, I doubt people @ the FT discussed running off new posters on RTF. People care more about the dog work, discussing the test(s), & just talking than RTF.


----------



## christinaA

JustinRobertTaylor said:


> I was able to come and watch the derby and was impressed. The judges kept setting up tough test and even made a comment that the dogs will earn there derby points. Only been to a few derbies but these were the tightest gun stations I have seen and def one of the best group of derby dogs as a whole. Congratulations to those that finished


Justin,

I was the marshall at the Derby. It was so nice to meet you. Best of luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## savage25xtreme

christinaA said:


> Qual
> 1 - #26 Hollywood/Avant
> 2 - #14 Onyx/Scheig
> 3 - #5 Rocco/Edwards
> 4 - #1 Player/Anderson
> RJ - #2 Paris/Blythe
> 
> Jams - 7,11,19,20,21,29


Congrats Chris, you have been on a roll here lately!!!


----------



## TimThurby

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, I doubt people @ the FT discussed running off new posters on RTF. People care more about the dog work, discussing the test(s), & just talking than RTF.


Really? Huh, I must be dreaming about all the conversations I've had brought up to me on the weekends about just that and then some...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I guess you hang out with an entirely different group of people. I think the only thing that was remotely talked about RTF is how I don't look how most would assume I do. That's it. That was like a 10 second matter of the fact off hand comment. Guess the people I talk to care more about winning and enjoying the time spent training/@ FTs/talking to each other a lil too much to talk about RTF drama. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think the only thing that was remotely talked about RTF is how I don't look how most would assume I do.


Yeah, I expected you to be 6'5" 275 lbs with a loud mouth but you weren't!


----------



## Chrisfoster

...........:


----------



## Chrisfoster

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I guess you hang out with an entirely different group of people. I think the only thing that was remotely talked about RTF is how I don't look how most would assume I do. That's it. That was like a 10 second matter of the fact off hand comment. Guess the people I talk to care more about winning and enjoying the time spent training/@ FTs/talking to each other a lil too much to talk about RTF drama. To each their own I suppose.


Just how many trials have you been to? Maybe it's because you are too far up Danny's rectum to hear except when you come out for air. Just sayn


----------



## Chrisfoster

Melanie Foster said:


> It just gets better and better.


Melanie I figured you would be passed out by this time of night. AA run late? Wait, that was just another one of those rtf discussions


----------



## Howard N

Fowl, Kevin, Fowl, (again) Trevor, (?) Justin, izat you? How many secret identities you got?

Not to get personal or anything, but, you're showing your ass more and more.

BTW, didja ever figure out if your doberman was a male or female?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Yeah, I expected you to be 6'5" 275 lbs with a loud mouth but you weren't!


Sorry to disappoint. :razz::razz:

Seriously though, I'm just me. I do eventually talk more.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chrisfoster said:


> Just how many trials have you been to? Maybe it's because you are too far up Danny's rectum to hear except when you come out for air. Just sayn


Who are you? I've never even heard of you. I talked to a lot of people, like I always do. Mr. Danny isn't even @ all the FTs I go to. I can see your obsession controls you though. It is what it is.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Issues are being dealt with. Thread closed.


----------

